# upgrading better tires



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Any opinions about these two tires?

Sumitomo HTR 200
Yokohama Avid T4
Yokohama Avid Touring


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yokohama AVS es100


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\
exactly

You didn't mention what size you are looking into and what purpose. ALso your road conditions and climate.

Seth


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Currently I have Avid Tourings on stock 175 70 13. For now, I'm looking to improve the handling while retaining stock rim size. Not for autox, but for spirited driving. Road conditions: rarely snows, half half for rainy and dry climate.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

barnoun said:


> *Yokohama AVS es100 *


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Yokohama AVS es100 *


or Kumho Ecsta Supra 712.

Not sure if either comes in your size though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well if it rarely snows then it doesn't get too cold so you don't need all-seasons then. You can run a summer tire.
Don't get anything that is M+S. It will give you not as grippy rubber and lots of little tracktion losing slits in the tire. Of course if it does snow and it does get that cold you need those features so your tires don't get hard and become like slicks.
Otherwise go for the yokohama es100's. Right now there isn't a better tire out for the money (obviously you can get more if you pay more).

Seth


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Not too many performance tires to choose from in a 175-70-13 size which came stock on most B13s. I have the Yoko Avid T4s that i use during the fall/winter season, they perform very good in both wet/dry conditions i like them...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sumitomo HTR200's aren't that great for real performance applications. They're good all-round, all-season tyres, but they aren't as sticky as the Yokohamas mentioned above, and they produce a fair amount of road noise (a lot compared to most passenger car tyres). Wet traction is probably better than the norm (better than most that I've driven on). Tread life, however, is excellent. As long as you don't run extreme alignment settings, they will last you quite a while (which is why I still have them on my car).

Overall, they aren't bad tyres, but 13" tyres are pretty cheap in general... even the so called "ultra-high performance" ones. When it comes down to that, there are a lot of better choices out there.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have the Sumitomos and they are fabulous for the price. I was looking for a quiet tire and one that is good in rain and it excels in both. I'm sure they aren't the world's best tire, but at that price it's a bargain ($34 each). I have about 10K on them and they are wearing well.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *Yokohama AVS es100 *


:thumbup: Or these: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...rch=false&partnum=05WR5RE750&fromCompare1=yes for
about $80.00 more. I got the Yokohama's for my Nissan/Bridgestone's for the Honda.
I think the RE750's are an excellent bargin, though; I was just tight for cash and couldn't afford the $80+/-. The AVS ES100's are better than anything on your list, however. Only $72.00+/- each. Oh, just read your size; don't think they come smaller than 15's.
Dammit! I didn't right all this shit just to delete it! I'd get the Sumitomo's  .


----------

